# Its been a year...?



## TheSmilingToast (Jan 7, 2010)

Ookayy.
I want to preface this by saying;
1. I'm in NO WAY disillusioned with Algy. I love him, and I am going to keep him REGARDLESS.
2. I read the 'expectations of personality'...I knew that it might take a while for him to warm up to me.

So.

Am I doing something wrong, or is Algy just ornery?

I've had him for almost a year...his birthday is Wednesday!! Andddd he doesn't like me any more today than the day I bought him. I've held him every. single. day. WITHOUT missing a single day...EVER. Anddddd yeah.
No progress lol...none. I turn over at night, and he hisses at me. I open the door, he hisses. The phone rings, he hisses...I hold him, he stays in a ball the whole time.
Like seriously...he isn't responsive...like...none...bath time is a horror...nail trimming is like...the...most...not....fun...thing...EVER.

Is he just...personality...like this?
I love him, I do, lol for everything...he just...yeah....

The man who had him never handled him...and I got Algy at 6 weeks...so...?



anyone else feeling me? lol


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I feel your pain. I'm sure wiser help will follow so I'll just throw this our there:

When you handle him (and good girl for doing this!!) do you 'force' him to accept your touch? Snarf is prone to hissy fits when I breathe wrong but I found that, since he's balled up anyway, I keep hime on a cloth on his back next to my chest and verrrrry gently and slowly pet his quills near his butt. A week ago you would've thought I was poking HIM for a change: popping, hissing, jumping...but I presisted. Now, I...er...WE...have worked up to me petting his nose and under his chin. We are currently working on the "petting the side quills is no more dangerous than petting the bum quills" lesson.

The trick is knowing when he's all air and puffy just cuz and when he really is angry. Snarf lets me know by actively trying to head-butt me with his forehead quills. I put my finger on him...he hisses a blue streak...I leave my finger there...then when he relaxes (I use THAT term loosely), I move it a millimeter closer to his face...repeat ad nauseum.

It could be he will always be like this but the more things you try, the better you will feel about having done everything you can and the more chances you have to seek a tiny amount of revenge on the little rotter. :twisted:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He sounds ultra sensitive to his environment. 

You can try keeping a radio playing in the room so he gets used to all sorts of sounds. 

This is unlikely but have you tried changing your shampoo, laundry soap, or anything you use on yourself. Perhaps he doesn't like the smell. 

If you have him out and say, set him on your bed beside you, what does he do? Does he start to explore and then freak when there is sound or movement?


----------



## seaotter8 (Nov 25, 2010)

I totally understand how frustrating it can be to have a very senstivie hedgehog.

We had a very skiddish boy before. I found taking him out of his cage in something familar (i.e., pick him up in the small fleece blanket that's always in his cage) helped. I'd then take him in his blanket and let him sit on or near me. He'd eventually come out of the blanket on his own, and while he'd still be very nervous and flinch at every movement, he eventually calmed down and figured out everything isn't that bad.

I also found a bit of food (a peice of chicken or something) would encourage him to come out of his blanket and see that everything was okay.

You seem like a fantastic caregiver for your little guy. Hopefully he relaxes a bit more soon.


----------



## TheSmilingToast (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your replies!

I have used the same shampoo and soap ever since I got him, and I don't have any scented products in my room; I've also used the same detergent in my clothes/his liners.

I don't think I force him, that I know of...I mean, he has never liked being picked up...but i don't sit there and massage him; I usually just sit with him in my lap. He LOVES mealworms, but he will eat them and curl right back up. 

As far as adventuring, I can (legitimately) leave him on the floor, out of his cage, on a bathcloth for an hour and he wont move. About a month ago, I got him out and just set him on the floor to see if he'd come out. He would sometimes poke his head out, but I don't think he even took a step. I know you guys probably think I'm exaggerating, but he is honestly the most twitchy, paranoid little dude I've ever come in contact with. I have taken him to the vet a couple of times, and other than the skin rash he had in the very beginning, he checks out fine.

Uhmmm I don't have any other animals that he would be afraid of....?

I am really thinking he wasn't treated well as a baby. He wasn't handled until I got him at 9 weeks old, and he was on cedar chips in an aquarium.

Bahhh


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

TheSmilingToast said:


> I don't think I force him, that I know of...I mean, he has never liked being picked up...but i don't sit there and massage him; I usually just sit with him in my lap. He LOVES mealworms, but he will eat them and curl right back up.


I DO force Snarf...if I didn't, I don't think I would ever see him. He would sleep like the dead all day, if I let him. 'Force' isn't a great word...but I started with gently petting his butt quills - as much as you can 'pet' a pincushion. I started by taking him out with a blanket, holding him next to my chest (like cradling a baby) and lightly touched his butt quills, then slowly stroked until I was doing more and more (this took several weeks). I also pet him a lot when he's in his bag. I just pick up the whole thing and plop it on my lap, take a peek to see where his head is, and gently stroke his back. I think I sold him on the idea when I stroked with my nails. At first he would huss and pop and carry on, now I usually get one half-hearted huff and he gives a big sigh, curls up and goes to sleep. I often have him out for 3-4 hours during the day...he sleeps on my chest when I'm reading; on weekends he's in bed with Jamie all morning.
Now, when he huffs at me in his cage, I place my hand on his back with some pressure until he calms...then I pet him a bit and leave him. I am home allday and will pet him through his bag 10 times a day - easy - I just say hello, and put my hand on him, and when he stops huffing, I pet him until he goes to sleep.

Like I said 'force' isn't quite the right word but does explain what I do.  My goal was just to get him used to me in general and being touched specifically. At first, I would just say hello and touch his bag...then him...I worked my way up, expecting a little more of him each time.

I don't know what would work with your dude...they're all so different...you've got the right attitude: love 'em anyway.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

my peach has weirdly just finally decided she doesn't hate being held in the last month and i have had her since march last year. she is still indifferent to snuggles, but likes to explore on my lap now after almost a year of hating interaction with me. she still prefers playing all night in her toys and on her wheel though. she's just independent and i accept that. maybe you guys just need to figure out what works for algy. use the smae blanket when you hang out with him so he has his distance to play on you that he is familiar with?


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

> We are currently working on the "petting the side quills is no more dangerous than petting the bum quills" lesson.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I started cracking up when I read that. When I started petting Hejji and he became "ok" with me petting his bum quills I was thrilled. Eventually he liked to be pet from his visor all the way to his bum and I was thrilled! Then I tried to pet his side quills near his belly and he puffed and poked me and drew blood. He hated the side quill petting! And I really wanted to do it because I love petting where his quills meet his belly (I think it is called the skirt?) because his belly is soooooo soft. Eventually I learned that bribing him with baby food or chicken works, so long as he is focused on eating I can pet his belly and side quills, but as soon as he lifts his head up I know to go right back to his bum quills to avoid being hissed at  My goal is to one day be able to pet his belly without food, and pet under his chin without the fear of my finger being eaten


----------



## prior (Nov 20, 2010)

Just wanted to jump in with my experience with Edgar, who I've had since November. Edgar behaves much like you describe your little guy--he doesn't ever let his guard down, and really would prefer I didn't get anywhere near him, ever. When I open his cage for his social time and gently pull his blanket off him (otherwise he would ball up and just stay there), he sticks out his quills and hisses. Then when I finally pick him up he goes into a ball again. Finally, and this happens every night, he hangs out in a blanket on the end of the couch, under the covers, never moving. Once in a while he will pee or poop on me, but that's the extent of our interaction. 

When I got him he was already almost a year old, so I think that explains some of his hesitance with me. But I can't say I'm not disheartened by his grumpy attitude. It definitely makes me feel better to hear that others have had the same experience, though!


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with Miss C; "force" pet him. It does more harm than good! I've had Nanuq for about a month now, and he has his grumpy days, but I pet him anyways. I always have him in his blanket. I use the blanket to cover my finger when I pet him so he doesn't spike me. When he's grumpy, he will start popping but I persist anyways and he eventually calms down and gets used to it. Then I will use my bare fingers. I find that talking to him in a soothing voice really helps him relax. It's a trust thing - The more you persist on petting him, he will eventually realise you mean no harm.


----------

